# problem build kernel (linking kernel.debug ctfmerge -L VERSION)



## andrian (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi, please help me.
My system "FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE amd64".
I'm trying to build a kernel, but the process comes to a point and stops there.




please help me?


----------



## a6h (Jul 25, 2020)

Did you get the latest version of the source?
Did you compile the world first?


----------



## zirias@ (Jul 25, 2020)

I see no error there? Maybe just be patient?


----------



## andrian (Jul 25, 2020)

I waited 10 minutes and nothing


----------



## andrian (Jul 25, 2020)

vigole said:


> Did you get the latest version of the source?
> Did you compile the world first?


Yes, I took from the 10.3-RELEASE release (http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/10.3-RELEASE/src.txz)
Yes, i build:

```
make buildworld
```
and stop on 
"linking kernel.debug".

I will now make a backup to try to solve the problem on the test machine.


----------



## andrian (Jul 25, 2020)

Earlier, it was so, I tried to collect the new kernel


```
make kernel KERNCONF=Core
```
 but received such error:

```
/usr/src/lib/clang/libclangbasic/../../../contrib/llvm/tools/clang/lib/Basic/SourceManager.cpp:1208:10: fatal error: 'emmintrin.h' file not found
#include <emmintrin.h>
         ^
1 error generated.
mkdep: compile failed
*** Error code 1
```
I updated clang33 and llvm33 to clang36 and llvm36 and insert to make.cnf:

```
.if !defined(CC) || ${CC} == "cc"
CC=clang
.endif
.if !defined(CXX) || ${CXX} == "c++"
CXX=clang++
.endif
```
After that, the problem disappeared, but there was this problem with stopping.


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 26, 2020)

andrian said:


> vigole said:
> 
> Did you get the latest version of the source?
> Yes, I took from the 10.3-RELEASE release (http://ftp-archive.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD-Archive/old-releases/amd64/10.3-RELEASE/src.txz)


Besides the fact 10.3 is EOL, that's not the latest source version. That's a over four years old snapshot when the RELEASE was released. For latest, two years old, 10.3 source version:

`rm -r /usr/src` (double check path before executing command)
`svn co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.3 /usr/src`


----------



## andrian (Jul 27, 2020)

So, i run:

```
rm -r /usr/src
svnlite co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.3 /usr/src
cd /usr/src
make -j4 buildworld (ok)
make -j build buildkernel (and stop on this)
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 27, 2020)

andrian said:


> My system "FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE amd64".


FreeBSD 10.3 has been End-of-Life since April 2018  and is not supported  any more. Upgrade to a _supported_ version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions








						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## andrian (Jul 27, 2020)

I fix this. So:
`#freebsd-update -r 10.4-RELEASE upgrade
#freebsd-install`


----------



## andrian (Jul 27, 2020)

I know that version is not supported, but I still use mongodb version 3.2 and maximum version for it 11.2-RELEASE, so I will gradually update to 11.2-RELEASE.
Thank`s all.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2020)

MongoDB 3.2 is EoL since September 2018. It is EoL for _all_ versions of FreeBSD.


----------

